# Just researched Pedigree



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You can open an account here and put your own name as owner if you like- I entered the pedigree on k9data because it will give you great info after the COIs run in August- you'll discover which dog's genetics most influence your dog and it also filled in so now you have his pedigree back for 10's of generations. Pedigree: Denver Bowker Patterson. Just go to the 5 gen page. And for each of the dogs on the tail you can do 5 gens behind them too. I'll try to find his siblings tomorrow unless sleep eludes me and then I may do it tonight. Or someone else might do it. 

Who he is- well, I'd guess he is from an amish type breeder, and before him from many BYBs who owned both sire and dam. But go back to the 4th gen and there are very well known dogs there, photos of them should be on k9data except photobucket is holding them hostage- but you could find the website info on each dog's page and see those dogs on their owners' sites easily enough. Maybe you'll see a part that looks like your boy. It is super fun to go back on k9data and learn a dog's pedigree. Have a great time there!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Prism you are the sweetest person. That's really nice of you. I LOVE looking back through k9data, SO addictive.


----------



## chrisfpatterson (Mar 11, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> You can open an account here and put your own name as owner if you like- I entered the pedigree on k9data because it will give you great info after the COIs run in August- you'll discover which dog's genetics most influence your dog and it also filled in so now you have his pedigree back for 10's of generations. Pedigree: Denver Bowker Patterson. Just go to the 5 gen page. And for each of the dogs on the tail you can do 5 gens behind them too. I'll try to find his siblings tomorrow unless sleep eludes me and then I may do it tonight. Or someone else might do it.
> 
> Who he is- well, I'd guess he is from an amish type breeder, and before him from many BYBs who owned both sire and dam. But go back to the 4th gen and there are very well known dogs there, photos of them should be on k9data except photobucket is holding them hostage- but you could find the website info on each dog's page and see those dogs on their owners' sites easily enough. Maybe you'll see a part that looks like your boy. It is super fun to go back on k9data and learn a dog's pedigree. Have a great time there!


Thank you very much! I'm trying to look at it on my mobile which isn't working as well. I will try from the desktop. I'd appreciate any insight you could offer when/if you have the time.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

If anyone wants to take it up, I have used my 25 searches this AM- got all his sibs in and his sire's sibs. I was just starting on dam's sibs...hate it when a batch reissues and you have an additional 8-12 to look for that you just KNOW are not there because the numbers look like impossibility... so I wasted 12 searches on that.


----------



## chrisfpatterson (Mar 11, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> If anyone wants to take it up, I have used my 25 searches this AM- got all his sibs in and his sire's sibs. I was just starting on dam's sibs...hate it when a batch reissues and you have an additional 8-12 to look for that you just KNOW are not there because the numbers look like impossibility... so I wasted 12 searches on that.


Thanks for all of your help Prism! I found one of his great grandfathers who's coat is a very similar color!  I'm working to find more, it seems most do not have a website listed so it's a challenge to find many pictures or information.


----------

